# Lámparas backlight de pantalla lcd



## luisrgzv (Dic 18, 2017)

Quiero hacer un adorno con las lámparas de una pantalla y no sé como encenderlas, con un probador se enciende 1 pero es posible encender el conjunto de lamparas ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2017)

Son Ccfl , Eefl o de led ?

Con que probador las estás encendiendo ?

Fotos por favor  ! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## felipe (Dic 18, 2017)

compañero. hay en  la red un probador del ing orozco para probar las lamparas con el probador de flyback. pero tienes que usar un flyback de b/n, y en lugar de conectar la alimentacion a los pines originales , le haces un embobinado en el nucleo, ( unas 15 vueltas) ademas armas una fuente con lm317  que te de 8/15vcd . Precauciones. todo tiene que estar en una caja aislada y le colocas un ventilador de computadora. sugerencias. como decoracion , no es recomendable y menos si tienes niños. saludos . felipe ascencio


----------



## luisrgzv (Dic 21, 2017)

Hola, son lámparas CCFL de una pantalla TOSHIBA 46" , el probador que utilize para checar que ésta funcionaba es un probador inverter que viene en focos fluorescente de 22 w .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2017)

Necesitás un inverter-probador por lámpara.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 21, 2020)

Amigos buenas noches! Una pregunta tengo una TV de plasma marca Toshiba,lo cual enciende pero se queda negra la pantalla,ya lo cheque con una lámpara, y si me da video,quite el inversor y en efecto estaba abierto un fusible,dos diodos dobles ya los reemplaze y sigue el mismo problema,es que he visto algunos tutoriales y necesito un probador de lámparas ccfl pero no cuento con el ¿ Es indispensable para probar si alguna lámpara está dañada con algún probador  ya que he visto que con que se dañe una ya no encienden las demás,o hay alguna forma más económica de probarlas sin que tenga que comprar el probador?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 21, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> tengo una TV de plasma marca Toshiba, la cual enciende pero se queda negra la pantalla.
> Ya lo chequé con una lámpara y si me da vídeo.


Los televisores de plasma no necesitan luz de fondo o backlight.
Tampoco se puede decir que ese televisor es LCD porque los que usan LED también tienen LCD
A los clientes les ha resultado interesante cuando les comento sobre las diferencias entre Plasma, CCFL y LED


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿Es indispensable para probar si alguna lámpara está dañada con algún probador? Ya que he visto que con que se dañe una ya no encienden las demás.
> ¿Hay alguna forma más económica de probarlas sin que tenga que comprar el probador?


Yo nunca me he visto en la necesidad de usar un probador.
Las compruebo con el mismo inversor del televisor, siempre y cuando funcione.
Aunque sea durante un instante se puede ver qué lámpara se encuentra con problemas.
A veces son falsos contactos o arcos al gabinete lo que provoca fallas.
Cuando la lámpara es la que falla se puede notar que tienen las puntas ennegrecidas, encienden con menor intensidad, emiten luz rosa o destellan.
Si el tiempo de comprobación es muy corto para verificarlas, tan solo modifico el divisor de tensión del controlador para poder observar mejor.
Posteriormente ya encontrado el problema lo dejo como estaba.
Algunos optan por bloquear la protección, lo cual nunca he creído conveniente.
Para verificar la presencia de alto voltaje uso un simple comprobador de luz neón como los que usan los electricistas.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 21, 2020)

Si amigo de hecho todas la lámparas tienen ambos lados medios enngrecidos cuando yo destape el inversor tenía dañado el fusible y 2 componentes más que son unos diodos dobles los reemplaze y al encender el televisor únicamente se ve una lámpara en una esquina muy poco como si quisiera prender pero es una sola, en caso de no encontrar las lámparas he visto en algunos tutoriales que con un inversor universal se puede convertir en retroiluminación led solo que en ninguno explican la conexión amigo
Usa lámparas ccfl amigo de hecho me saldría más caro conseguirlas ya que son 13 lámparas por eso quiero ver si puedo hacer eso de la iluminación mejor con leds?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2020)

Es fácil convertir a LED, como también es fácil conseguir un TV con la pantalla rota y usar sus tiras de LED y el plástico reflector perforado.
Se puede usar su misma fuente (siempre y cuando sea pequeña) suprimiendo lo innecesario para reducir consumo, o usar un controlador LED.
Para activar el controlador se usa la misma tensión de orden de encendido.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sí tengo las tiras led de un televisor de pantalla rota y el y el plástico reflector perforado entonces que me recomiendas amigo únicamente compro el controlador led? Universal o que recomiendas es que te comentaba que vi varios tutoriales y en ninguno explican la conexión

De hecho tengo dos pantallas con retroiluminación con lámparas ccfl con el mismo problema para saber de cuántos Volta compro el controlador inversor universal y cambiar a led de una ves las dos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2020)

Es que las respuestas son conforme a lo que tengas.
Si el inversor del TV funciona con 24V tienes que conseguir un controlador LED que funcione con 24 o más.
Por lo general los controladores soportan un amplio rango de tensiones, por ejemplo: desde 9 a 36V
Lo importante es saber el voltaje y corriente de salida que entreguen pues de eso dependerá la conexión que se deba realizar a las tiras LED.
Por ejemplo: si el controlador puede suministrar 180V @ 350 mA y las tiras LED en serie necesitan 96V @ 480 mA, podrán funcionar correctamente y descansadas.
Si las tiras en serie necesitan más tensión habría que buscar la forma de reducir el voltaje con una conexión en paralelo o serie paralelo.
Muchos televisores tienen este tipo de conexión que, aunque no es recomendable, funciona, siempre y cuando exista un balance.

¿Sabes por qué no existe información de conexión y voltajes?
Porque todo esto se realiza con conocimientos en electrónica que cualquier técnico debe tener.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ok al rato checo con cuánto voltaje se alimenta el Inverter pero tengo una duda respecto a lo que me dices de los leds por que en realidad cuántas tiras de led es recomendable poner para que se vea una buena imagen por que las tiras que yo tengo es de una pantalla de 50" y la TV que voy a convertir es de 42"

Este es el que estaba viendo en internet pero no me da más datos voy a saber de cuanto voltaje
La duda que tengo igual es que mi fuente tiene un conector de 14 pines que va hacia el Inverter por lo cual ahí se tendría que comprar un controlador led con los mismos pines o ahí solo se hace alguna conexión en pines especificos. 
Bueno primeramente al esto checo cuánto voltaje se alimenta el inverter y te comento para poder seguir contando con tu valiosa ayuda amigo muchas gracias y buen día


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿cuántas tiras de led es recomendable poner para que se vea una buena imagen?


Será brillo, la imagen depende del procesador de vídeo y el display.
Eso es a criterio y diseño interno.
Existen televisores de 50" que tienen 6 o más tiras LED y televisores de 32" que solo tienen una tira con 8 LED y el brillo es óptimo.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> mi fuente tiene un conector de 14 pines que va hacia el Inverter por lo cual, ¿ahí se tendría que comprar un controlador LED con los mismos pines o ahí solo se hace alguna conexión en pines específicos?


Por lógica, únicamente en pines específicos, negativo, positivo y control de encendido.
El controlador del TV tiene un pin para controlar el brillo por PWM, pero los controladores genéricos podrían no tenerlo, en ese caso el brillo quedará fijo.
Pero esto es en cuanto al control de energía eléctrica que por ende afecta al brillo, sin embargo, el brillo de la imagen se controla por polarización electrónica.
Así que si se usa un controlador LED, la intensidad lumínica fija debe ser óptima, ni muy alta ni muy baja.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 22, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Será brillo, la imagen depende del procesador de vídeo y el display.
> Eso es a criterio y diseño interno.
> Existen televisores de 50" que tienen 6 o más tiras LED y televisores de 32" que solo tienen una tira con 8 LED y el brillo es óptimo.
> 
> ...


Por qué el i





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Será brillo, la imagen depende del procesador de vídeo y el display.
> Eso es a criterio y diseño interno.
> Existen televisores de 50" que tienen 6 o más tiras LED y televisores de 32" que solo tienen una tira con 8 LED y el brillo es óptimo.
> 
> ...


Muy bien deja checar con el vendedor que me de todos los datos de ese controlador led y te comento gracias amigo

Amigo disculpa la molestia mira quería mostrarte en el taller encontré este controlador solo que es de una pantalla panasonic de 32"con este mismo vi que hacían la conversión de ccfl a led únicamente hacían la conexión de gnd,24v,ctl. Y el el otro conector ponían únicamente línea y neutro de los leds.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2020)

Si te sirve para las lámparas que vas a usar, lo puedes usar, obviamente si también sabes cómo se conecta.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 22, 2020)

del círculo naranja  se conecta los dos cables que salen de las tiras led en serie ahí no tengo problema ya que solo se conecta el -y + en el conector  grande  círculo azul es donde tengo un poco de duda solo se que se conecta los 24v,gnd,y control no sé si este bien amigo es de dónde necesito de tu gran apoyo te mando la imágenes necesarias de la fuente sin problema para que si puedes asesorarme te lo agradecería mucho amigo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2020)

Se necesita más información para eso, las fotos no sirven de mucho y menos con esa baja resolución, ni siquiera se puede leer bien el modelo.
Tú que la tienes, trata de encontrar información sobre esa tarjeta, tal vez venga en el manual de servicio del TV.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 23, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Se necesita más información para eso, las fotos no sirven de mucho y menos con esa baja resolución, ni siquiera se puede leer bien el modelo.
> Tú que la tienes, trata de encontrar información sobre esa tarjeta, tal vez venga en el manual de servicio del TV.


Muy bien por ahí tenía el Manual de servicio deja lo busco amigo gracias

Amigo ya busque el diagrama nuevamente con este número de parte LED DRIVER PANASONIC TC-L32B6X ///PPWLE32RN-0 (A) y no logro encontrarlo necesitas el diagrama forzosamente par spider ayudarme a la conexión o si te mando imágenes de la serigrafía que trae la tarjeta con mucho mejor resolución te serviría o necesito el diagrama ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 23, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Amigo ya busqué el diagrama nuevamente con este número de parte LED DRIVER PANASONIC TC-L32B6X ///PPWLE32RN-0 (A) y no logro encontrarlo.


Aquí está el manual de servicio y en la página 32 se muestran las conexiones del controlador LED.
Se deben descargar todas las partes para poderlo descomprimir.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 23, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Aquí está el manual de servicio y en la página 32 se muestran las conexiones del controlador LED.
> Se deben descargar todas las partes para poderlo descomprimir.


Ok amigo deja lo checo gracias

Amigo  ya vi como van las conexiones únicamente me queda duda en la que te marco con el círculo azul la línea positiva de los leds va en vout o led1? Y ya teniendo estos datos amigo para convertir mi pantalla únicamente sería quitar el Inverter y colocar este controlador verdad? Así de sencillo? O estoy mal
 esta es la conexión correcta de las tiras led verdad?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 23, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿La línea positiva de los leds va en vout o led1?


En el esquema que subí se ve que lleva 8 tiras LED y cada salida va al cátodo de LED1, LED2, LED3, etc.
Si alguna de esas terminales detecta una anomalía actuará la protección, así que deberán estar todas conectadas.
Si en ese controlador que tienes solo hay una salida, entonces no es el mismo.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Esta es la conexión correcta de las tiras led, ¿verdad?


Es una de las posibles conexiones, como lo mencioné en el post #11


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Para convertir mi pantalla, únicamente sería quitar el inversor y colocar este controlador, ¿verdad?


Pues sí, ya no serviría para nada el inversor.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, es que el diagrama que me indicaste no es el mismo con el controlador que tengo.
En el que tengo conectan únicamente 24V, GND, STATUS y ON-OFF
En la otra salida que va a los LED únicamente los dos cables que es la línea y GND.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2020)

Si tuvieras las tiras LED de ese controlador se podría tener más información.
¿Ya sabes qué tiras LED le piensas colocar?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

De hecho tengo las tiras led de ese controlador vienen hasta con el arnés para conectarlas al controlador me supongo que ahí nos tendría problema nadamas las fijo y haría la conexión de la fuente al controlador no?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2020)

¿Y las tiras LED que tienes para cuántas pulgadas son?
Porque si son para 32" (conforme al modelo TC-L32B6X) le faltaría más iluminación, ya que las tiras quedarían cortas en un TV de 42"


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> porque las tiras que yo tengo son de una pantalla de 50" y la TV que voy a convertir es de 42"


Y si son para un televisor de 50" entonces quedarán largas.
Se pueden recortar, pero eso ya es otra historia.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Y las tiras LED que tienes para cuántas pulgadas son?
> Porque si son para 32" (conforme al modelo TC-L32B6X) le faltaría más iluminación, ya que las tiras quedarían cortas en un TV de 42"
> 
> Y si son para un televisor de 50" entonces quedarán largas.
> Se pueden recortar, pero eso ya es otra historia.


Es que tengo dos amigo tal como me comentas la de 32 que va con el controlador pero me dices quedarían cortas y también las de 50 que hago recortó las de 50 pero no creo que sea recortar por recortar verdad? Que me sugieres amigo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> no creo que sea recortar por recortar, ¿verdad?


Pues no porque se tiene que cerrar eléctricamente la serie de LED para que no se pierda la continuidad.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿Qué me sugieres, amigo?


Que primero veas la forma en que puedes acomodar las tiras LED para que busques un posible modo de conexión.
Después de eso haces cálculos de cuántos voltios y miliamperes se van a necesitar cuando todo esté conectado.
Conforme a eso podrás darte una idea del controlador LED que se necesita.
Sobre las perforaciones del reflector de fondo no debes preocuparte porque se pueden hacer otras y tapar con papel los sobrantes.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

Amigo? Quería pedirte tu ayuda por que te comento, soy estudiante llevo apenas unos meses en electrónicos y pues carezco un poco de experiencia, por lo que quiero pedir tu ayuda para facilitarme este trabajo.
Te explico ya ves que te comentaba, que vi un tutorial que ponían 3 tiras de led,cada tira tiene 7 leds y las conectaban en serie, con su respectiva conexión en el controlador.
Me comentabas que hay que calcular pero igual no tengo mucha experiencia en eso me puedes ayudar? Que datos necesitas ?amigo.
Mira amigo, estas son las únicas conexiones que me muestra,con las tres tiras de led que te mando en la imagen tambien, quisiera saber si pudiera usar esas tiras de 50" y recortarlas pero si pudieras enseñarme que hacer para que no pierdas el circuito.
Mira amigo te mando la imagen de cómo está originalmente conectado, pero me queda una duda, la imagen que te marco con el círculo está conectada al Inverter y a la t-con eso afectaría hacer está proceso? De hacer el cambio a led ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> vi un tutorial que ponían 3 tiras de led, cada tira tiene 7 led y las conectaban en serie.
> Me comentabas que hay que calcular pero igual no tengo mucha experiencia en eso. ¿Me puedes ayudar?


¿Sabes sumar?


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿Qué datos necesitas ?


Solo se necesita saber cuántos LED son y a qué voltaje y corriente funcionan.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> quisiera saber si pudiera usar esas tiras de 50" y recortarlas pero si pudieras enseñarme qué hacer.


Ya lo dije antes...


D@rkbytes dijo:


> se tiene que cerrar eléctricamente la serie de LED para que no se pierda la continuidad.


O sea que, si todos los LED están en serie, al final de la tira llega una línea que viene desde el conector.
Esa línea es la que conecta con el último LED para cerrar el circuito serie, ya sea por cátodo o ánodo.
Si se quita uno o más LED, esa línea se debe volver a conectar al último LED con un puente, eso es todo.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

En total son 21 LED de 3*V.
S*on 7 LED por tira*,* amigo*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2020)

OK. Ya tienes el dato, ahora has cuentas y obtendrás el voltaje mínimo que se necesita.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

*S*on 63*V, *amigo*. *Eso es lo mínimo que necesito entonces*.*
Entonces el controlador para alimentarse necesita 24V y el voltaje mínimo para que enciendan los LED debe ser 63*V.*
Para saber cuánto es lo que suministra mi controlador,¿busco algún diagrama? con el número de serie que trae impreso amigo? Por qué, trae un número impreso, no sé si esto es lo que suministra,o es otro dato


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> *¿E*l controlador puede ser de mayor voltaje*,* amigo?


Sí, claro, puede entregar digamos que hasta 230V pero como lo que se controla es la corriente, el voltaje caerá a los 63V cuando se conecte a las tiras.
Ahora el punto es saber qué corriente se necesita y nunca debe ser superior o igual a la máxima permitida por los LED en serie.
Digamos que si en total se requieren 350 mA, conque el controlador pueda entregar 250 mA, será suficiente.
Pero supongamos que si la serie de 21 LED requiere 250 mA y el controlador está diseñado para proporcionar 350 mA, los LED se quemarán.
Ahora por el contrario, si la serie requiere 700 mA y el controlador solo puede proporcionar 250 mA, los LED tendrán poca intensidad.
¿Cómo obtener el consumo de corriente de la serie?
Bueno, eso es algo complicado porque se necesitaría una fuente de poder que pueda suministrar más de 63V.
Como eso no es fácil porque la mayoría son de 30V, se puede conectar una tira y colocar un amperímetro en serie.
Vas subiendo el voltaje que ya sabes que no debe sobrepasar los 21V (3 x 7 = 21) y cuando llegues a los 21V tendrás la tira funcionando al máximo.
Con eso obtendrás la corriente de consumo que obviamente multiplicarás por 3, por ser tres tiras en total.
Esta prueba debe ser rápida porque no se está limitando la corriente y los LED se pueden dañar si por descuido se aumenta la tensión a más de 21V y aparte porque no tendrán disipación de calor. (En el caso de probar la tira sin colocar en el gabinete)

Lo mejor sería tener la hoja de datos del LED y listo, pero eso es más complicado porque aunque se trate de un LED 3535 de 3V, pueden variar sus características dependiendo de la calidad del fabricante.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sí, claro, puede entregar digamos que hasta 230V pero como lo que se controla es la corriente, el voltaje caerá a los 63V cuando se conecte a las tiras.
> Ahora el punto es saber qué corriente se necesita y nunca debe ser superior o igual a la máxima permitida por los LED en serie.
> Digamos que si en total se requieren 350 mA, con que el controlador pueda entregar 250 mA, será suficiente.
> Pero supongamos que si la serie de 21 LED requiere 250 mA y el controlador está diseñado para proporcionar 350 mA, los LED se quemarán.
> ...


Ooooo!! Que bien!!! si comprendo todo lo que me explicas amigo,gracias solo tengo dos últimas dudas más,para comenzar con la práctica.
hace un rato envié una imagen donde va conectado un cable al Inverter y a la t-con,no crees que eso afecte ? O tenga algún problema al realizar la prueba, te envío nuevamente la imagen para sacarme de dudas,así como aparece en la imagen de ahí ,va conectado a la t-con, o solo lo ignoro y lo quito junto con el Inverter?
Y la última duda amigo, acerca de la conexión entre el controlador y la fuente,el controlador trae un impreso que tiene estos datos del conector.
en el conector de la fuente, trae 24v,gnd,nc,inv,dim,nc, comprendo hasta aquí que gnd,y 24v se conectan como corresponden a cada conector, pero para conectar el on/off?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2020)

Quita el inversor y ya, los cables que sobren no servirán para nada, los cortas y los aislas. (Cortar al ras del conector es mejor, no son de alto voltaje, así que no hay riesgo de saltos)
Solo necesitas los +24V, negativo y el de control de encendido del inversor que ahora servirá para activar al controlador LED.
Pero ojo con este último, el voltaje que entregue no debe ser superior al que se necesite para activar al controlador.
Por lo general suele ser de 3.3V o 5V, si es más alto se tendrá que colocar una resistencia en serie.

También puede ocurrir un problema que se debe tener en cuenta.
Algunos inversores envían una señal de alerta (Estado lógico) hacia la tarjeta principal cuando existe un problema.
Si esta línea no tiene referencia por pull-down o pull-up, entonces el TV se apagará o no encenderá.
Así que esto es necesario comprobar, que de cualquier forma es sencillo resolver llevando esa línea al estado de no alerta.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 24, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Quita el inversor y ya, los cables que sobren no servirán para nada, los cortas y los aislas. (Cortar al ras del conector es mejor, no son de alto voltaje, así que no hay riesgo de saltos)
> Solo necesitas los +24V, negativo y el de control de encendido del inversor que ahora servirá para activar al controlador LED.
> Pero ojo con este último, el voltaje que entregue no debe ser superior al que se necesite para activar al controlador.
> Por lo general suele ser de 3.3V o 5V, si es más alto se tendrá que colocar una resistencia en serie.
> ...


Comprendo lo que me dices amigo, que necesito los 24v y el negativo,pero de la fuente cuál es el control de encendido del inversor ? Ya que en el conector me aparecen los impresos que antes te mencioné 24v gnd,nc,inv,dim,nc?


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Quita el inversor y ya, los cables que sobren no servirán para nada, los cortas y los aislas. (Cortar al ras del conector es mejor, no son de alto voltaje, así que no hay riesgo de saltos)
> Solo necesitas los +24V, negativo y el de control de encendido del inversor que ahora servirá para activar al controlador LED.
> Pero ojo con este último, el voltaje que entregue no debe ser superior al que se necesite para activar al controlador.
> Por lo general suele ser de 3.3V o 5V, si es más alto se tendrá que colocar una resistencia en serie.
> ...


Y esto que me comentas del estado de alerta,en alguna tarjeta trae impresa esas referencias que me comentas,o como comprobar?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el control de encendido del inversor?


No lo sé, yo no tengo el inversor, pero suelen decir algo así como ON/OFF, BL_ON, INV_ON, etc.
Y el de alerta puede decir, STATUS, ERROR, INV_SOS, etc.
Ahora, si no dice, pues se comprueba qué pin se pone en alto cuando se da la orden de encendido, aparte de los de alimentación y control PWM.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 25, 2020)

Sí en el inversor, sí aparece uno de on/off.
Y el de alerta hay uno que dice status, sí los tiene el inversor.
Lo que me quiero dar a entender, es que con que pin de la fuente, se conecta el on/off del inversor?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Lo que me quiero dar a entender, es que ¿con qué pin de la fuente se conecta el on/off del inversor?


El control ON/OFF lo genera la tarjeta principal, no la fuente de poder.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 25, 2020)

El pin 24v de la fuente,va con el 24v del controlador.
El gnd de la fuente, va con el gnd del controlador.
Es lo único que va conectado de la fuente al.controlador?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2020)

Obviamente, y si el control ON/OFF también llega a la fuente de poder es porque va de paso.
Muchas veces esa u otras líneas van de paso, o sea que llegan a la fuente por un conector y salen por otro, por ejemplo, hacia el inversor.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 25, 2020)

ahí en la foto,aparece los puntos de on/off y status esos dos puntos van conectados a algún pin de la fuente?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Los puntos de on/off y status, ¿esos dos puntos van conectados a algún pin de la fuente?


Por ahora olvida el de STATUS y céntrate en el terminal ON/OFF
Si ese terminal es el de activación para el inversor, es el que usarás para activar al controlador LED.
Eso ya lo mencioné anteriormente.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Solo necesitas los +24V, negativo y *el de control de encendido del inversor que ahora servirá para activar al controlador LED.*


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ok*. M*uy bien*, *me centro en ese de on/off *¿Q*u*é* sigue*, *amigo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> *¿Q*u*é* sigue*, *amigo?


Hacer todo lo que se ha comentado.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 25, 2020)

Es que ya te he entendido todo lo que me has explicado amigo, lo único que no entiendo es que del punto que trae el controlador de on/off,a qué punto de la fuente o de la principal va conectado? Por qué la fuente de los 24v van conectado, al punto que marco de 24v en la imagen,e igualmente el de GND


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 25, 2020)

Eso es lo único que tengo duda amigo,te comento que en el tutorial que yo vi,esa persona agarraba el pin de la fuente que decía inv-ctl y lo conectaba al punto on/off del controlador,pero en este caso mi fuente únicamente trae 24v,gnd,nc,nc,inv,dim,nc.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2020)

Debe ser el que dice INV
Aparte, ya te había dicho cómo podrías saber cuál es.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ahora, si no dice, pues se comprueba qué pin se pone en alto cuando se da la orden de encendido, aparte de los de alimentación y control PWM.


Lo que pasa es que no pones atención aunque digas que sí entiendes.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 25, 2020)

Muy bien amigo y una disculpa si ya volví a leer de nuevo los msjs y es verdad no le puse mucha atención a ese punto una disculpa solo que ya te había escrito el msj jajaja gracias amigo 👍
Ya estoy empezando con la práctica amigo, en mi controlador en el voltaje de salida hay dos pines VOUT Y LED1,aquí en positivo lo conecto el vout? O el led1.amigo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> en mi controlador en el voltaje de salida hay dos pines VOUT Y LED1
> ¿Aquí en positivo lo conecto en VOUT o en LED1?


No lo sé porque yo no tengo el controlador, pero se puede saber por deducción electrónica mirando el circuito o con un multímetro.
Para mí podría ser que VOUT sea el positivo, pero habría que comprobarlo.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 26, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No lo sé porque yo no tengo el controlador, pero se puede saber por deducción electrónica mirando el circuito o con un multímetro.
> Para mí podría ser que VOUT sea el positivo, pero habría que comprobarlo.


Si amigo lo cheque con un tester y en efecto era vout


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 28, 2020)

Buenas noches amigo!!! Disculpa la hora ya encendió la TV  solo tengo una duda al darle power, enciende los leds y se apagan y después encienden ya normalmente pero no aparece el logo de la marca del TV,como debe ser normalmente en todos los TV's eso afectaría en cierto modo al televisor ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 28, 2020)

No todos los televisores muestran un logotipo al encender.
Otros tienen la opción de configurar que se muestre o no.
También podría ser que durante el tiempo que se apagan es cuando aparece el logotipo.
En ese caso habría que ver si se cae la tensión INV, y si es así se podría buscar otra que se active y desactive con la orden de encendido sin que se caiga.
Cuando digo que se cae, no me refiero a que lo haga permanentemente, sino durante el tiempo en que se apagan los LED.
De cualquier forma, eso no tiene porqué afectar al funcionamiento del televisor, ya que son los LED los que se apagan.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 28, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No todos los televisores muestran un logotipo al encender.
> Otros tienen la opción de configurar que se muestre o no.
> También podría ser que durante el tiempo que se apagan es cuando aparece el logotipo.
> En ese caso habría que ver si se cae la tensión INV, y si es así se podría buscar otra que se active y desactive con la orden de encendido sin que se caiga.
> ...


 a ok muy deja se checo si hay caída de tensión en ese punto al momento que se apagan y te comento por que es en cuestión de segundos pero deja lo reviso amigo


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> a ok muy deja se checo si hay caída de tensión en ese punto al momento que se apagan y te comento por que es en cuestión de segundos pero deja lo reviso amigo


Gracias


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Ago 7, 2020)

Amigo buenas tardes!!! de nuevo te comento, puse a trabajar el televisor y encendió, bien el único detalle fue que se alcanzaban a notar un poco pero muy poco los leds solo en los colores claros,pero no afectaba para que yo pudiese verla, el problema u por lo que te consulto es por que de repente se puso asi,a qué crees que se deba amigo ya que que cuando la arme, la encendi y se veía negra, pero limpie los Flex y los coloque de nuevo y se vio corecto, solo que de repente me hizo esto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 7, 2020)

Es probable que se haya perdido alguna polarización en un chip COF


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2020)

Pinta a pantalla dañada . . . toca revisar tensiones dónde te dice D@rk


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 8, 2020)

Aparte de lo que te indica D@rkbytes y DOSMETROS, tambien puede haber una posibilidad remota que tengas un problema en las laminas difusoras sea que tengan humedad o algo, pero esa gangrena parece que es la pantalla 😨


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Ago 8, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es probable que se haya perdido alguna polarización en un chip COF


Sí por qué la enciendo y enciende bien y se le va perdiendo la imagen


Jota Jota dijo:


> Aparte de lo que te indica D@rkbytes y DOSMETROS, tambien puede haber una posibilidad remota que tengas un problema en las laminas difusoras sea que tengan humedad o algo, pero esa gangrena parece que es la pantalla 😨


Lo voy a revisar por que le comentaba a d@rk que que enciende con normalidad y puede durar hasta horas y luego es en cuestión de minutos que se va perdiendo la imagen


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pinta a pantalla dañada . . . toca revisar tensiones dónde te dice D@rk


Gracias lo revisaré 👍


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 8, 2020)

No es por espantarte, pero este caso lo he visto cientos de veces y por eso lo comenté.
Es muy probable que se haya roto alguna pista en el display, digamos que ya perdió un pleno contacto hacia un chip COF.
Como estos chips funcionan con una corriente muy baja, la alta resistencia de contacto que pueda existir los hace funcionar por un breve periodo.
Sin embargo, tras estar en funcionamiento siempre se requiere mantener un nivel de tensión y corriente constantes.
Por eso es que ese tipo de fallas se muestran como progresivas, porque el mismo material del display sirve como un capacitor que llega a retener por cierto tiempo el voltaje en la pista que ya presenta alta resistencia, pero irá cayendo poco a poco hasta llegar a 0V, síntoma de falla inminente de polarización.

La reparación de este tipo de fallas es muy común y aunque es muy sencilla, se requiere de mucha precaución, ya que se trabaja con partes delicadas que se pueden romper si no se realiza con cuidado.
El simple hecho de revisar un chip COF ya requiere cuidado, pues hay que levantar el display y colocarlo sobre una mesa especial con iluminación.
Cuando el LCD es menor a 32" se puede retirar fácilmente sin equipo extra, siempre usando guantes de latex para no dejar huellas.
Pero cuando es mayor se requiere de una herramienta especial con ventosas.
En lo personal, con esta herramienta puedo levantar displays de hasta 60", para mayores tamaños ya pido ayuda.
Imaginate, aquí en el taller esa tarea es de todos los días.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Ago 8, 2020)

Voy a checar bien algún otro detalle que pudiera tener en en algun Flex, ya como había comentado antes que cuando arme el televisor casi no se notaba pero un Flex no estaba del todo bien colocado y hacia esta misma falla,esto debido a que cuando cepille con cuidado y limpie el conector del Flex estaba muy sucio y lo coloque y funcionó bien, pero después como tuve que volver a destaparla para añadirle una tira más de led,coloque nuevamente los dos Flex sin limpiarlos me percatare que estén bien colocados primeramente y de ser así la llevaré aquí cerca con un amigo que conozco que si cuenta con todo ese equipo para display,a mandarla reparar muchas gracias amigo por tu ayuda bendiciones buen día 👍


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 8, 2020)

Bueno, esperemos que todo salga bien.
Reparar displays es algo así como que mi especialidad.
No es fácil, no es siempre lo mismo y se requiere de muchos conocimientos, aparte de un equipo especial.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2020)

Tiras led con driver para reemplazar CCFL ?









						Tira Led Ccfl Lampara Backlight A Led Kit 15  A 24  Monitor - $ 2.770,99
					

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Somos Tecnoliveusa - Más de 18 años vendiendo en Mercado Libre. Importadores Directos de todos nuestros productos. Traemos a pedido lo que necesite...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Sep 22, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Bueno, esperemos que todo salga bien.
> Reparar displays es algo así como que mi especialidad.
> No es fácil, no es siempre lo mismo y se requiere de muchos conocimientos, aparte de un equipo especial.


Amigo dark y tú por dónde te ubicas lo que pasa que la TV que la convertí a leds de repente se le iba la imagen entonces de repente dejo de dar imagen de un lado revise los Flex y todo perfectamente. Y me percate que tenía un cof de los que van unidos al LCD cristal y a la placa estaba en el centro quemado me imagino es el chip en cua yo sale una reparación de ese tipo y por qué sucedería si todo marchaba bien ya que me comentabas que tú eres especialista en displays


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 22, 2020)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> Amigo dark ¿y tú por dónde te ubicas?


Muy lejos de allá pero muy cerca de aquí. 
En el avatar de los usuarios se ve la información, si es que la ponen.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> me percate que tenía un cof de los que van unidos al LCD cristal y a la placa estaba en el centro quemado


Ese tipo de reparaciones se hacen con una máquina especial para bonding, la cual queda muy lejos del presupuesto de un taller.
Así que cuando se daña un chip COF, adiós display.


----------

